# Récupération de photos iCloud



## M300 (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, j’aimerais savoir si il est possible de récupérer des photos et vidéos supprimées de mon iPhone sans sauvegarde iCloud ni iThunes.
merci d’avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Les photos/vidéos supprimées de l’application phtoso sont dans l’album « supprimé récemment » pendant 30 jours. As-tu regardé si tu les y trouvais ?

Sinon quand et comment ont été supprimés tes fichiers?


----------



## M300 (3 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les photos/vidéos supprimées de l’application phtoso sont dans l’album « supprimé récemment » pendant 30 jours. As-tu regardé si tu les y trouvais ?
> 
> Sinon quand et comment ont été supprimés tes fichiers?


J’ai supprimé une vidéo par inadvertance mais je ne m’en suis pas rendu compte sur le moment, j’ai supprimé les photos de l’album « supprimé récemment » dans laquelle celle-ci se trouvait... je me demande si elle est définitivement supprimée ou si il existe un moyen de la récupérer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Dans ce cas, sur l'iPhone j'en doute. 
Si tu as aussi un mac et que les photos sont bien synchronisés entre les deux : peut-être que cela peut être une piste (surtout si tu as des sauvegardes Time Machine). Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## M300 (3 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Dans ce cas, sur l'iPhone j'en doute.
> Si tu as aussi un mac et que les photos sont bien synchronisés entre les deux : peut-être que cela peut être une piste (surtout si tu as des sauvegardes Time Machine). Est-ce le cas ?


Non ce n’est pas le cas... alors cette vidéo est donc définitivement supprimée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Il y a peut-être des logiciels sur iOS pour essayer de récupérer des données effacées comme ça mais je doute de l'efficacité pour une vidéo (à part s'il s'agit d'un logiciel du FBI).

De mon côté, je donne ma langue au chat. Peut-être qu'une autre personne aura une idée.


----------



## M300 (3 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a peut-être des logiciels sur iOS pour essayer de récupérer des données effacées comme ça mais je doute de l'efficacité pour une vidéo (à part s'il s'agit d'un logiciel du FBI).
> 
> De mon côté, je donne ma langue au chat. Peut-être qu'une autre personne aura une idée.


Dommage, la prochaine fois je ferais attention en tout cas merci pour la réponse


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Mai 2020)

La prochaine fois, penser en parallèle à faire des sauvegardes!!!


----------



## M300 (4 Mai 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> La prochaine fois, penser en parallèle à faire des sauvegardes!!!


Oui… je pensais pouvoir récupérer cette vidéo… mais cela m’a l’air impossible malheureusement


----------

